# Looking for club in Northeast Georgia



## mefferd84 (Feb 12, 2017)

I am looking for a lease within a hour and a half from Gainesville. If you have any openings please let me know.


----------



## mossy cods (Feb 22, 2017)

Club got 1 opening in dahlonega 15 min north of Walmart...150 acres... 50 acres Nat forest border...500$ .. Follow state reg..Let me know if interested


----------



## mefferd84 (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes, I am very interested! I will send you a pm.


----------

